# Phrag. Sunspot



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2008)

Waunakee Sunset x schlimii. This is the first to bloom from a flask I purchased from Chuck Acker a couple years ago. The flower is tiny (a little over an inch wide), and not too great a shape, but maybe it'll improve. Not sure why it's called "Sunspot."


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2008)

Gosh, it's a hairy one. Hopefully the shape will improve, I think it could be a really cute one!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay besseae hybrids! w/ so much besseae crossed w/ schlimii it looks like a Hanne Popow!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay, nice schlimii hybrid! (sorry for the copyright violation Eric  ) Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a Phrag fischerii! Nice color!


Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2008)

That's a very cute and very fuzzy pink flower.

I think it has a lot of character as well.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Fuzzy little guy!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Yay, nice schlimii hybrid! (sorry for the copyright violation Eric  ) Jean



Don't worry! My lawyers wanted a european trip!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 13, 2008)

Very lovely!

:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Looks like a Phrag fischerii!
> 
> Ramon


That's what I thought, also. It's about the same size, as well.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 15, 2008)

sweet


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's the second one to bloom from this flask. These have not been good growers -- very slow and weak, but maybe it's my culture. This flower is much better, though.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 7, 2009)

:clap: :drool: This second one is GORGEOUS!!! How's the flower size on this one? :drool: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet! Yay besseae hybrids! 
Hmmm do I have one of these?


----------



## Phragmatic (Apr 7, 2009)

The second one looks very nice. Another one to put on my list! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elena (Apr 7, 2009)

The second one looks great, I love it!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2009)

So cute both!!! The second has better shape....!!! Nice!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :drool: This second one is GORGEOUS!!! How's the flower size on this one? :drool: :clap:


I'd say the same size as schlimii.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, that second bloom is sweet - love how furry it is! :clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the second one.... Nice colour and fur....


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, the second is a better flower but it's still too hairy! Dot can you give it a shave?oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2009)

:rollhappy:


----------

